# Problème appli Marianne.fr



## WinMac (6 Juillet 2010)

Salut tous 

sur mon Touch 64 go (non jalibreaké) j'avais l'appli "Marianne.fr" qui fonctionnait parfaitement depuis plusieurs mois jusqu'au moment où je suis passé de os 3 à os 4 proposé gratos dans mon iTunes.
à la suite de quoi l'icone reste bien présente mais le lancement ne se fait plus ! j'ai désinstallé cette appli et l'ai retéléchargé et resynchronisé via iTunes mais ça ne fait rien de plus, c'est pareil ça ne fonctionne plus. Idem en la rechargeant sans passer par iTunes 

Bonnes vacances et n'oubliez pas la crème.........solaire :love:


----------



## twinworld (6 Juillet 2010)

WinMac a dit:


> sur mon Touch 64 go (non jalibreaké) j'avais l'appli "Marianne.fr" qui fonctionnait parfaitement depuis plusieurs mois jusqu'au moment où je suis passé de os 3 à os 4 proposé gratos dans mon iTunes.
> à la suite de quoi l'icone reste bien présente mais le lancement ne se fait plus ! j'ai désinstallé cette appli et l'ai retéléchargé et resynchronisé via iTunes mais ça ne fait rien de plus, c'est pareil ça ne fonctionne plus. Idem en la rechargeant sans passer par iTunes


ben c'est juste que l'appli n'a pas été développée pour iOS4. ça m'étonne pas, elle fonctionnait pas non plus sur mon iPad avec l'OS 3.2


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juillet 2010)

Je confirme que cette application ne fonctionne pas sous iOS4.

Et vu que ça fait un moment qu'elle n'a pas reçu de mise à jour (le dernière version date de décembre 2009), je me demande si elle le sera un jour.


----------



## Madalvée (7 Juillet 2010)

Pas de soucis, elle le sera un jour, j'en profite pour aérer les neurones avec d'autres journaux, le reac-centrisme mou ça va bien un moment


----------



## twinworld (7 Juillet 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Pas de soucis, elle le sera un jour, j'en profite pour aérer les neurones avec d'autres journaux, le reac-centrisme mou ça va bien un moment


si on doit mettre en parallèle l'opportunité d'un développement d'une appli avec le positionnement politique intéressant, on doit mettre Jean-Luc Mélenchon à la tête d'Electronic Arts et interdire le développement de toute application qui ne passerait pas par cette société.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juillet 2010)

L'application vient d'être mise à jour et elle est compatible iOS 4 et iPad.


----------



## twinworld (14 Juillet 2010)

ah chouette, je vais tester. Merci !!


----------



## WinMac (8 Août 2010)

Cool l'astuce ! 
J'ai désinstallé et rechargé une nouvelle fois cette appli et pas de chance même problème !
Puis, ne sachant plus quoi faire..........j'ai éteins carrément le Touch et redémarré et..........CA FONCTIONNE !!!


----------

